# BMQ - Oct 2010



## Miller97 (4 May 2010)

Anyone else waiting like me?

Got my first choice which was crewman! CE was my 2nd choice but thankfully i wanted crewman more and i got that today!

Coming from Hamilton Ontario

anyone else in for this date?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 May 2010)

I'm hoping I get in on these months course''s, I was told by my recruiter that I most likely wont be leaving until October or November. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Ksquared101 (6 May 2010)

Hey there Miller97! I got a job with the CF as a LCIS technician and I'm also waiting for my BMQ to start in October. Four months is a long wait away, but at least we have lots of time to prepare ourselves physically and mentally. See you there!


----------



## Montealer10 (26 May 2010)

Hey Guys,

I'm booked for Oct 18 BMQ at St-Jean. Going in as Armored Crewman.


Coming from Montreal


----------



## SBrattkus (26 May 2010)

Hey there, I was told that my course starts on October 15, I guess that means the 18 lol but see you guys there. I am also going for Armored Crewman, am from New Brunswick.


----------



## Montealer10 (26 May 2010)

I'll start a facebook group called "BMQ October 2010"


----------



## tencezero (30 May 2010)

Same here got the info yesterday.
 October BMQ , great idea on the facebook group i'll join it. Oh going in for Sig Ops coming from 100 Mile house, BC


----------



## Sonar Mike (21 Jun 2010)

I get sworn in on October 13 and start BMQ on October 18, 2010. Coming from Orangeville, Ontario (northwest of Toronto). So far only 6 of use are listed from this site, hope there will be more soon.


----------



## Logan_Chisholm (11 Aug 2010)

This is going to be exciting  :nod:


----------



## camp0327 (13 Aug 2010)

I swear in Oct.5th in Ottawa and I start BMQ Oct.11th in St. Jean. Going in as a NAVCOMM.


----------



## adahmani (17 Aug 2010)

Swear in 09/17/2010
Starting traning 10/04/2010
Combat engineer (NCO)
Anyone else ?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Aug 2010)

adahmani said:
			
		

> Combat engineer *(NCO)*



*NCM*


----------



## Bidphoenix (13 Sep 2010)

Anyone going out in oct ? I hear about sep and jan but no one mentions oct.


----------



## owa (13 Sep 2010)

Bidphoenix said:
			
		

> Anyone going out in oct ? I hear about sep and jan but no one mentions oct.



Hey man, you should check out this thread:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93593.0.html

Also, some people are going to suggest you use the "search" feature at the top of the board to make sure your topic hasn't already been posted...  I won't tell you what to do, but it might be something to consider next time around haha.

I'm not sure if there's another October thread or not, but that's at least one to check out.

I go in November, so hopefully you'll be kicking ass by the time I make it around.


----------



## Sonar Mike (13 Sep 2010)

owa said:
			
		

> Hey man, you should check out this thread:
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93593.0.html
> 
> ...





Its the same forum, they have it in all elements (army, air force and navy).


----------



## owa (13 Sep 2010)

Sonar Mike said:
			
		

> Its the same forum, they have it in all elements (army, air force and navy).



I am really not sure what you're correcting me on.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Sep 2010)

Your link was army.ca, which is how you get here. The main site is milnet.ca, the previous poster was probably thinking you were trying to be Army specific.


----------



## JLFontaine (26 Oct 2010)

im going to BMQ on the 30th for infantry anyone else going at this time and what for? :threat:


----------



## ArmyRick (26 Oct 2010)

Dude, why are you using a threatening smiley? Would not a simple question be good enough, young padawan?


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Oct 2010)

Anyone else doing BMQ in October?  Hmmm, let's see......

BMQ - Oct 2010


----------



## JLFontaine (26 Oct 2010)

im leaving oct,30 for infantry


----------



## ArmyRick (26 Oct 2010)

JLFontaine, 

You haven't started BMQ so why in the world do you have "I am a soldier, I fight where I am told and win where I fight" BS quote on your profile?

Seriously? You have not even passed your drill PO in BMQ and you talk like that? Its shows no respect for those of us who have served in the infantry or any other arm of the army. I will ask you please remove that from your profile.

I sense from your tone that you are very enthusiastic, please refer back to the earlier advice I gave you and apply your enthusiasm and energy to finishing BMQ first...


----------



## MikeL (26 Oct 2010)

JLFontaine you might also want to remove PPCLI from your unit in your profile.. you are not a Patricia. When you complete Battle School, put on the capbadge and clear into a BN then go ahead, but right now you really have no affiliation to that Regiment and your current unit would be CFLRS once you start BMQ.


----------

